
Scientists Put a Human Intelligence Gene into a Monkey - deesep
https://www.discovermagazine.com/mind/scientists-put-a-human-intelligence-gene-into-a-monkey-other-scientists-are
======
perl4ever
I wish people would spell out their "ethical concerns".

It makes sense me to question the idea of making monkeys with human-like
intelligence just to experiment on. Is that any better than torturing humans?

But it seems like that is not the concern of Walker. If it was, then she
wouldn't bring up the idea of enhancing human intelligence as though it were
wrong in the same way.

To me, ethics involves some sort of framework for deciding what is moral.
Saying "... is ethically dubious" is a conclusion, but where is the argument
and what is its basis?

